# 2003er ETS-X 50 - Rahmenbruch - Vorgehen Bike-Action?



## zego (8. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

mir ist auf einer Flachstrecke die Sattelstrebe mitten durchgebrochen, ohne größere Belastung. Da ja auf die Rahmen 5 Jahre Garantie bestehen, gehe ich davon aus, daß dies ein klassischer Garantiefall ist. Laut meinem Händler ist jedoch der zuständige Verantwortliche erst wieder Mitte/Ende August erreichbar, so daß die Abwicklung noch dauert.

Wie ist eure Erfahrung mit solchen Vorfällen? Tauscht der Vertrieb den Rahmen gegen ein neues Modell aus oder bekomme ich wieder ein 2003er Rahmen. Wird der ganze Rahmen ausgetauscht oder nur der Hauptrahmen, ohne Schwinge? Machen die von Bike-Action Probleme, d.h. schieben sie die Schuld dem Fahrer zu? Wird ein Dämpfer mitgeliefert oder muss ich den alten verwenden?

Besten Dank im voraus für eure Infos!

Thomas


----------



## Nofaith (8. August 2007)

Fragen über Fragen, aber Du wirst wohl warten müssen bis Jürgen Liebe wieder im Haus ist. Er ist der richtige Ansprechpartner für Dein Problem, eventuell solltest Du mal versuchen ihn selbst zu erreichen. Seine Telefonnummer findest Du auf der Website von BikeAction.

Normalerweise kommt bei Schäden auch immer eine vernünftige Regelung raus. Einfach immer recht freundlich bleiben(wie man in den Wald reinruft, so schallt's heraus), auch wenn's natürlich Frust bedingt schwer fällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zego (8. August 2007)

Der Tipp mit dem Anruf war super. Habe direkt mit Dirk Janz gesprochen und den Eindruck gewonnen, daß die Angelegenheit sauber abgewickelt wird.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Catsoft (8. August 2007)

zego schrieb:


> Der Tipp mit dem Anruf war super. Habe direkt mit Dirk Janz gesprochen und den Eindruck gewonnen, daß die Angelegenheit sauber abgewickelt wird.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Thomas



DAS ist auch meine Erfahrung


----------



## Alesana (9. August 2007)

Rocky Garantie ist auf jedenfall top. Mir sind einige Rahmen gebrochen und hab, wenns der Hauptrahmen war immer nen komplett neuen und beim Hinterbau eben nen neuen Hinterbau bekommen, aber ging alles immer sehr schnell und einmal habe ich den neuen Hinterbau sogar an mein Urlaubsziel geliefert bekommen!


----------

